# count down to colonoscopy prep...



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

i begin the miserable prep in a few minutes,2 days is way too long,anyone want to do it for me? i will pay.. make a offer... pray for me ....


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

Okay! I got a deal for you. I'll TRADE you - for my IVP prep! I get to start fasting on New Year's Eve and take the laxative prep on new Year's Day! It might be a Merry Christmas, but it is not going to be a very Happy New Year. (Is champagne considered a clear liquid?







)


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

I won't do the prep for you (It would cost you Way too much) lol But I will Pray for you instead. The prep is the worst part! When I've had a colonoscopy done...I was so drugged up I don't even remember it. The Sigmoidoscopy...now I hated that cuz I was awake. Just think of all the other colon preps that are going on at the same time as yours...you're not alone!!!







A good time to catch up on reading







Take care and God Bless


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

My vote is a definite YES that champagne is a clear liquid.........however your gastro might disagree (smiles)


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Well, now it's my turn. I have to fast today (Wednesday).. drink 10 oz of Citrate of Magnesia at 4pm... then at 6pm drink 8 oz glasses of Nuyltely every 10 minutes. I can hardly wait for the fun to begin!And then on Thursday.. lucky me.. a double header-- an endoscopy AND a colonoscopy.


----------



## Photo1964 (Jan 18, 2003)

Reading all of the Preps, don't know what IVP is, tried to get the stuff down in the green bottle, came right back up., the Nurse made a note of it., told me to report to the desk nurse at 4 in the morning and they would prep me! If I would have known what they met PREP I would have forced myself...TWO Hot and Soapy Enemas, 3 until clear., The E Nurse used what she called a Colon tube, felt like a cue ball on the other part of the Cue stick. Got sick to boot....







not to mention the Embarrassment of it all and the CRAMPS


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2003)

Just goes to show, you can't beat the Dulcolax prep...just six little pills and clean as a whistle...it just takes a little longer...I get to do this again next month as my colonoscopy is due after my surgery last spring. My wife has her first colonoscopy next month and she is gonna do the Dulcolax prep as well...she is not too keen on having to swallow all that liquid or take 20 pills just to get "clean"..willie


----------



## Lizbec (Dec 20, 2001)

In the UK we take something called pixolax, or something like that anyway. And it's brilliant! None of the horror stories i've read on here, just 2 small drinks (taste horribly sour but i just chased it with lots of water) and after 2 days of only liquids (rather than the one day i was told to do) i was cleared out pretty quickly. Only trouble is, a week later on and i am still weeing from my bottom







liz


----------

